# Decorative Headboard...



## Chris and Tracie (Jul 19, 2010)

Has anyone taken down/covered/changed the decorative headboard? We took ours down and are trying to decide what to do with it now. Any ideas?


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

We took ours down and left it the way it is. We stored it in case we sell and the new owner wants it.


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

We have one of the controversial and rare LE models, and it didn't come with one. We have never missed it.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

kmsjs said:


> We have one of the controversial and rare LE models, and it didn't come with one. We have never missed it.


Is it true that "LE" stands for less expense?


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Less Equipment!


----------



## Chris and Tracie (Jul 19, 2010)

Why is it controversial? I am new to Outback. Well, ours is down...havent decided if we are going to re-cover it or what yet.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

DW didn't like the stuff on the headboard in our new 295RE. It comes off easily, just pop the tops off the button and unscrew. It is two pieces one stapled to the other. It was easy to recover, we left the original material on and covered over it. Used hot melt glue to attach the new fabric and vinyl and short staples to reattach them together.


----------

